# V-Cube Cannes Open 2012



## clement (Dec 5, 2011)

Hello

On February 18-19 will stand the first V-CUBE competition organised in France. I will be in charge of the competition. Here is the english website.

I hope to see you there.
Clément


----------



## rubiksarlen (Dec 5, 2011)

is the Vcube 2 (prize) cubic or pillowed? also, are the other prize cubes in black or white?


----------



## JianhanC (Dec 5, 2011)

Might wanna go, give myself a treat  I've never been out South East Asia before, so... excited


----------

